# New Guy



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* DFB. Have fun here.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT!!!*


----------



## Drago (Feb 8, 2009)

welcome


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT

Glad to have ya!*


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: To Archery Talk!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

